# Chat Room is a dead duck



## Sittingduck (15 Mar 2011)

Please assist and resolve the issue 

Thanks!
SD


----------



## mr Mag00 (15 Mar 2011)

so how 3 ppl in there , me too unable to get in


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Mar 2011)

its working again now but the main site went down about 20 mins ago (for me anyway)!


----------



## valetillidye (15 Mar 2011)

same for me

10 people in there now but I get the same error message


----------



## Shaun (16 Mar 2011)

I didn't get chance to log on to CC last night so have only just seen this. Seems to be working okay now.

This isn't an issue with CC BTW, it's the remotely hosted chat server at IPS.

If it happens again post in this forum to report it and if I see it before it is resolved, I'll report it to IPS.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## david1701 (19 Mar 2011)

works for me, loaded funny, but so did another tab so I think my connection is falling over again


----------



## ian-douglas (21 Mar 2011)

_I cant get in either, never been able too always get the same error_


----------



## Shaun (21 Mar 2011)

ian-douglas said:


> _I cant get in either, never been able too always get the same error_



As a new member you don't have access to the chat room.

It's explained in the registration email and PM 

Once you've posted a few more times you will be promoted to full membership and have access to more stuff. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ian-douglas (22 Mar 2011)

No problem shaun i thought that was maybe the case


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Mar 2011)

It's down again...


*An Error Occurred*
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.


[#CSTART-0] There was an error connecting with the chat room. Please notify an administrator.


----------



## Crackle (26 Mar 2011)

It's you Duck. I've just come out. Lots of people in, in fact it's buzzing, so sorry you're missing it


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Mar 2011)

yer - it's working now...
Please disregard last message


----------



## marinyork (26 Mar 2011)

[#CSTART-6] The IP.Chat room limit has been reached. You will not be able to join the chat room until some users first leave.

When it lists 4 people in there.


----------



## marinyork (26 Mar 2011)

I think it's probably one of those intermediate lock outs we've had before for a few hours. Never had that message before though!


----------



## iAmiAdam (26 Mar 2011)

Same thing for me right now.


----------



## Zoiders (3 Apr 2011)

On the fritz in the same manner again right now.


----------

